# Stumps.. for furniture



## kevinj (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey Guys, Gals.
I'm looking to either purchase, or better yet, obtain several tree stumps to make small furniture with. Does anyone have any ideas of finding a company or any source that there may be that I can get a truckload of stumps ??? It's a general question. So please don't give exact locations. 
Thanks so much for your responses...
Kevin.


----------



## mikereynolds (Nov 22, 2011)

shame you are so far away... I have plenty here in Southern California


----------



## woodweasel (Nov 25, 2011)

get firewood permits for cutting in national forests. Cut them to the length you want.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 25, 2011)

Stumps or stems?


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 25, 2011)

Where are you at in Mi?

Several neighbors have pushed up new fields, and there are stumps for the taking.

Got at least a dozen here you can have, and I'll even help ya load the things.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## rmount (Nov 25, 2011)

Try your local sand & gravel type contractor, the guy that usually puts in laneways and septic systems. You shouldn't have to pay much more than loading and trucking, they are already being paid to dispose of them by the client.


----------



## BPS. LLC (Dec 6, 2011)

kevinj said:


> Hey Guys, Gals.
> I'm looking to either purchase, or better yet, obtain several tree stumps to make small furniture with. Does anyone have any ideas of finding a company or any source that there may be that I can get a truckload of stumps ??? It's a general question. So please don't give exact locations.
> Thanks so much for your responses...
> Kevin.



Call around to your local contractors and tree services. Honestly, contractors and right of way guys may be the better choice, since they are much more likely to be pushing out stumps rather than grinding. A contractor is opening up a new subdivision a few miles from my house and there were 5 40 yard dumpsters full of stumps. Since they are obviously paying to get rid of them, I'm sure you wouldn't have a hard time getting them once you found a good source.


----------

